# آلية عمل الفأرة (الماوس)



## السجين الحر (4 مارس 2006)

طريقة عمل الفارة (الماوس)










إن عملية الفارِة بسيطة جداً، كما ترى الصورة في الأسفل، حركة الفارة تكون بأربعة أجزاء، تطوى الكرة في إتجاه الحركة تباعاً، تتحرك الكرة (على المحور السيني X والمحور الصادي y)، كذلك المروحية (الترس) له شقوق صغيرة ضمنها أَو حول الحافات؛ وترسلان للحاسوب إشارة تلك الحركة.








ضمن الفارة ستجد مجموعة مروحيات (تروس)، كل ترس يمثل إحداثي سيني X أَو إحداثي صادي y، وهما الحركة الأفقية أَو العموديةُ لمؤشّرة الفارة.



أجزاء الفأرة (الماوس)
























تجميع الفارة (الماوس)













وهنا بعض التوضيحات







الماوس ( الفارة ): 


وهي وحدة تحكم وإدخال تستخدم لتحريك مؤشر الشاشة وتستخدم لتنفيذ أحد الخيارات المتاحة . 


مكونات الفارة:


• العلبة: وهي السقف العلوي للماوس لتحديد موضع اليد .


• الكرة الدوارة: وهي التي تصل من خلالها الحركة لمجسمات التحديد .


• كابل: وهو وسيلة نقل الأوامر إلى مركز المعالجة .


أنواع الماوس :


• Normal 
• Scroll Mouse
• اللاسلكية .
• اللمس . 


أنواع المنافذ المستخدمة مع الفارة: 


Serial
usb
ps2 


صيانة وإصلاح أعطال الفارة: 


العطل: مؤشر الفارة لا يعمل . السبب : فصل أو عدم تركيب كابل الفارة ـ عطل في الماوس . الإجراء : التأكد من تركيب الكابل ثم إعادة تشغيل الجهاز . تنظيف الماوس وذلك بإزالة الغبار العالق بها من جهة الكرة .​


----------



## eslam2000 (7 مارس 2006)

هايل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عثمان الرباط (12 مارس 2006)

شكراً على هذة المعلومة القيمة
أخوكم المهندس الصغير / عثمان الرباط


----------



## TheTeck (13 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك عزيزي..

ولكن بالواقع كنت أتوقع أن أرى شرحا عن الفارة الضوئية


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (25 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة زادكم الله من نور العلم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (28 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور أخي السجين الحر......... بس عندي سؤال لو سمحت أنت أومن يقرأ
عندي فارة ضوئية وأنا في نص الشغل تتوقف عن الاستجابة في حين أنها تبقى مضيئة فأستبدلها وكلما فكرت أن المشكلة من الكمبيوتر وأعدتها للعمل تعلق فهل يوجد حل غير شراء جديدة


----------



## عساني اصبر (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للك على هذا المعلومه


----------

